# Pateadores Pre academy and Reserve team trials



## Survivor (Nov 17, 2016)

https://bsbproduction.s3.amazonaws.com/portals/904/docs/academy trials flyer2.pdf


----------



## timbuck (Nov 17, 2016)

Is this just for boys?


----------



## younothat (Nov 17, 2016)

Are there $ fees payble to particulate in the trails after the frist "tryout" session?

The reserve team concept is a good one, not many teams use them but good alternative to carrying 20+ on a DA roster.


----------



## LadiesMan217 (Nov 17, 2016)

timbuck said:


> Is this just for boys?


Yes.


----------



## Survivor (Nov 17, 2016)

no fee for present or future trials

girls information and dates should be posted soon


----------



## Sane65 (Nov 17, 2016)

LadiesMan217 said:


> Yes.


I have heard it is invite only.  Thoughts?


----------



## LadiesMan217 (Nov 17, 2016)

Sane65 said:


> I have heard it is invite only.  Thoughts?


Are you asking about girls? I know a lot of girls have already been invited and to "tryouts".


----------



## Sane65 (Nov 17, 2016)

LadiesMan217 said:


> Are you asking about girls? I know a lot of girls have already been invited and to "tryouts".


No- just boys.


----------



## Sane65 (Nov 17, 2016)

Sane65 said:


> No- just boys.


Ok-  I see it on the website.  Nevermind ...thanks though.


----------



## JackZ (Nov 19, 2016)

2017-18 PATEADORES PRE ACADEMY & RESERVE TEAM TRIALS

Pateadores Soccer club is proud to announce our Reserve Academy Teams for the 2017-2018 season. Reserve teams will be a combination of all Pateadores top flight players as well as local Orange County talent. Through this program, the Pateadores US Soccer Development Academy staff will select Full Time and Developmental Academy Players.

All Reserve teams will be under the direction of the Pateadores Academy and will participate in SCDSL Flight 1.

Reserve Team trials will consist of exercises designed to show us your range of ability, skills, speed, and athleticism.

All participants are graded and assessed by USSF licensed coaches.

2008 - 2009 Pre Academy
2003 - 2007 Reserve Teams

Boys Birth Year 2009 and 2008 - Two teams per age group
Boys Birth Year 07, 06, 05, 04, 03 - One team per age group

Trial Dates - Saturday December 3rd & Sunday December 4th

Click Here for Reserve Team Trial Times

Location - University of California Irvine, Vista Field (located next to soccer stadium)

All Reserve teams will be under the direction of the Pateadores Academy and all teams will play flight 1 SCDSL


PLEASE REGISTER HERE TO SECURE A SPOT
https://www.surveymonkey.com/r/VZW8T7V

For more information please contact:

Coordinators
Ben Forey: patsforey@pateadores.org
Marc Gomez: coachmgomez@gmail.com

PRE ACADEMY AND RESERVE TEAM STAFF COACHES

Marc Gomez - Irvine Staff Coach
Ignacio Cid - Newport Beach/Costa Mesa Area Director
Michael Stauber - Yorba Linda Area Director
Pedro Romero-Nieva Santos - Yorba Linda Staff Coach and Academy Apprentice Coach
Paul Needham - Irvine Staff Coach
Alex Pozo - Irvine Staff Coach

* More staff coaches will be added soon *
Coaching assignments will be announced in January

Pateadores 2017-18 Pre Academy and Reserve Team Trials

University of California Irvine - Vista Field (located next to soccer stadium)

Directions to Stadium:
https://www.google.com/maps/place/Anteater+Stadium/@33.630629,-117.866435,13z/data=!4m5!3m4!1s0x0:0x957619275f550079!8m2!3d33.6501868!4d-117.8509498?hl=en

Saturday December 3rd

U9-U10 (players born in 2009 and 2008) 9:00am – 10:30am Check-in starts at 8:30am
*There will be two teams for each of these age groups

U11 (players born in 2007) 10:00am – 11:30am Check-in starts at 9:30am
U12 (players born in 2006) 12:00-1:30pm Check-in starts at 11:30am

Sunday December 4th

U13 (players born in 2005) 9:00am – 10:30am Check-in starts at 8:30am
U14 (players born in 2004) 10:00am – 11:30am Check-in starts at 9:30am
U15 (players born in 2003) 12:00-1:30pm Check-in starts at 11:30am


----------



## jrcaesar (Nov 20, 2016)

JackZ said:


> *All participants are graded and assessed by USSF licensed coaches*.


That line made me laugh...


----------

